# Tankmates for Fossorochromis Rostratus?



## loupgarou37 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello All,

I am getting back into cichlids after a few years consumed by multiple moves/work etc. that had forced me down to a single 55 gallon setup, and I am looking to set up my 135 gallon that has sadly been empty for a couple years.

Specs:
135 Gallon
Substrate - Sand - (any recommendations on a good type for Fossorochromis's digging/sifting habits? In the past I've used pool filter sand in tanks)
Filtration - FX6 and 1-2 Emperor 400s
Heaters - 2 300 watt submersibles
Lighting - have 2 36" double bulb fluorescent hoods (anyone have a favorite bulb type for haps/peacocks?)

I want to make the centerpiece of the tank a group of Fossorochromis Rostratus -- it's a fish I've wanted to keep for years and now finally seems the right time to give them a try with an empty 135 gallon tank at my disposal. I'd ideally like to keep a small group of Rostratus, with a few other species as well to add some interest and color. I've done all-male hap/peacock tanks before but I'm interested in keeping a few species groups this time rather than going the all-male route. I plan to buy groups of juveniles and grow them out and thin to desired ratios (a lot more fun in my opinion to watch the fish develop and slowly color up).

To that end, here are other species I'm interested in to complement the Rostratus [this is a list to choose from; I fully realize I can't keep all these species]:
Cyrtocara Moorii
Aristochromis Christyi
Protomelas Taeniolatus - Tangerine Tiger or Red Empress
Protomelas Spilonotus 
Nimbochromis Livingstonii
Copadichromis Azureus
Copadichromis Trewavasae
Placidochromis Electra
Otopharynx Lithobates
Scieanochromis Fryeri
Labidochromis Caeruleus

Any thoughts on how many fish I should be starting with per group if I'm getting unsexed juveniles? My plan is to fully cycle and then add all the fish at once so they can mature together, hopefully limiting aggression to an extent. Also, I want to make sure I'm not getting species that are too similar and would be likely to crossbreed.

Any ideas or input as to species combinations or otherwise would be much appreciated (this list is not exclusive by any means-- the only requirement is that the tank include Fossorochromis Rostratus and I'd much prefer to stock Malawi only). Thanks for your help!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

I'd be inclined to think of 3 species with 1m:4f of each. To avoid the blue as much as possible I'd consider Copadichromis borleyi Kandango for the red body and Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan Reef for the yellow body. Also they are not wimpy.

I've never kept the big haps though. I'm interested to hear what others say.


----------



## loupgarou37 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you for the ideas -- tank is 72 x 18 x 25. Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan Reef is a nice looking fish, good to know they can hold their own, definitely a contender.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Personally I've had a lot of experience with these fish and I can say when a male is interested in mating they can be a real terror. I'd actually recommend the more aggressive and larger fish to help keep the dominant male in check. I would opt for the Aristochromis, Nimbochromis and Sciaenochromis. I've lost fish due to large rostratus males and it can happen very quickly. I rather have the male rostratus as not the top fish in the tank.


----------



## loupgarou37 (Feb 3, 2014)

Interesting, I really appreciate the the help. If I'm going to focus on the larger more aggressive fish, what about the following stocking (starting with 6-8 juveniles each):

1 M: 3-4 F Fossorochromis Rostratus
1 M: 3-4 F Aristochromis Christyi
1 M: 3-4 F Nimbochromis Livingstonii

Or, would an all-male tank possibly reduce the Rostratus aggression with no females in the equation? I'd be open to just keeping one male in an all-male tank if that meant less aggression...perhaps an all-male large hap tank (i.e., one each of Fossorochromis Rostratus, Aristochromis Christyi, one of the Buccochromis sp., Nimbochromis Livingstonii, Champsochromis Caeruleus, Lichnochromis Acuticeps, one of the Tyrannochromis)? If the all-male route would lead to less aggression and let me keep a Fossorochromis male, I'd consider that for sure.


----------



## audierou (Jul 25, 2012)

Id go with the 
1M/3F rostratus
1M/3F Christyi
2M/5F phenochilus tanzania

Check out this out post. ...
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=253973

Brilliant!!!


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

You may have less aggression with the list for the all male hap tank. If they all grew up together as juveniles that would be best. The Fossie once he gets matured or adult size will usually be aggressive no matter what, but will be a terror when spawning. Really, a matured larger hap can all be terrors once they spawn. I had an 8" red empress that was real aggressive during spawning time. He would take over 2/3 of a 220 tank. I eventually had to sell him. The A. Chistyis and L. Acuticeps are a fairly mild mannered hap for their size. They will eventually be on the lower end of the totem pole.


----------



## loupgarou37 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the link, audierou, that is an awesome setup and I'd love to do a smaller version of that.

I'm getting a little nervous though about the potential aggression of an adult male Fossie...anyone else have any tips on how to keep hap aggression to a dull roar, especially when females are involved? My experience with haps in the past has always been all-male tanks and smaller haps. I was hoping that starting all the fish as juveniles together might help curb the aggression to an extent. I'd hate to have to scratch the idea of a breeding group of Fossies, but it's starting to sound like going the all-male route would be more likely to lead to success. Thoughts?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I kept mine in check with a larger male Tyrannochromis macrostoma. I also had a couple Buccochromis rhoadesii in there too but they seemed to have little interaction. One other bit of advice I can offer is to have decorations in the tank that help to block site lines.


----------



## loupgarou37 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the input! I am thinking that I may try to go with something like this:
1M/3F Fossorochromis Rostratus
2M/5F Placidochromis Phenochilus Tanzania
1M/2-3F large hap to help keep the male Fossie in check - either Tyrannochromis, Champsochromis, Aristochromis, or Buccochromis
I'll try to add some large rocks to disrupt site lines as well. Hopefully if I'm starting with groups of juveniles all introduced around the same time I'll have a better shot at success. Should be up and cycling within the month, I'll post pics when it's up and running. Thanks everyone for the ideas!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Phenos are pretty timid.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Phenos are pretty timid.


That has been my experience, I really want another one because they are a beautiful fish but I know it's just going to hide/keel over/expire if I add one now with my feisty bunch


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Phenos will not breed in that tank with those rowdy fish. They almost really need a species tank only.


----------



## loupgarou37 (Feb 3, 2014)

Darn. I guess I'll scratch the idea of Phenos altogether...too bad because they're a great looking fish, but I don't want to make them miserable. What about Cyrtocara Moorii instead? Seems like they might hold up a bit better.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Moorii actually come from the same type of environment. Both would be cool in schools. I've always had the impression that Rostratus were rather shy and wanted to be in larger groups for a male to show full color. The problem Chester describes is a large male becoming hyperdominant, which is always a possible problem with many species.

135 really isn't that big of a tank for large Haps, so don't get carried away. If you got a large male alpha Rostratus that went hyperdominant, a 6 foot long tank isn't big enough anyway.

Still, I'm for trying what you really want, if within reason and you are aware of possible problems. How about 3 schools... Rostratus, Moorii, and Venustus? All 3 from sandy areas, 3 completely different colors.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

noki said:


> 135 really isn't that big of a tank for large Haps, so don't get carried away. If you got a large male alpha Rostratus that went hyperdominant, a 6 foot long tank isn't big enough anyway.
> 
> Still, I'm for trying what you really want, if within reason and you are aware of possible problems. How about 3 schools... Rostratus, Moorii, and Venustus? All 3 from sandy areas, 3 completely different colors.


Agree 100% about 135 gallons not quite big enough for large haps.

I have a school of Blue Moorii Dolphins in a 125 gallon tank. When they spawn, the male, around 7", will clear out more than half of the 6 foot tank putting everyone on one side. A week ago, a 6" Malawi Eye Biter did the same trying to mate with a clown loach.

Blue Dolphin is a great choice, very active and both males and females can stand on their own.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Loved my 8" rostratus, had to give him up though as he was a terror. Killed a 7" livingstonii. Terrorized a 7" borleyi, 7" venustus, 6" milomo in a 72" tank. Did I mention I loved him? Man what an awesome fish he was. Sad to give him up.


----------

